# Cabin Fever



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Started out this morning at 10 am with 188 pieces of wood and by 5 pm I had built this.







I'm knackered now and it's not even finished.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

When are you moving in copycat?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Where was the web cam?









So Huckleberry Finn, still got your thumbs?

Looks good Roy, somewhere to put the kids?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That's it Jase, its for the kids and their musical instruments.









I'm not moving in Stan unless the wife kicks me out.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy, I hate to break this to you mate but the Vee shaped bit of a boat goes at the bottom


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Roy, I hate to break this to you mate but the Vee shaped bit of a boat goes at the bottom


Sorry PG it's not a Boat Cabin, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Want some high quality roofing material?









Please email me some info Roy, my daughters wendy house is falling apart and she (and her friends) would like that.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Want some high quality roofing material?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It came with some Mark, thank you. PM Sent.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Blimey Roy a man of many talents I see







I hope you've not damaged those watch making fingers


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Cracking shed that is









It reminds me of my first marriage .... the shed and greenhouse seemed to be a much better option than listening to her crap


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Looks like a nice little swiss mountain retreat......I suppose you'll be knocking away in there in your lederhosen from now on Roy?

Knocking away at watches of course........what else is there?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I've got a picture in my head and it won't go away! Roy's in it and he's got wood (in his hands!)!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> I've got a picture in my head and it won't go away! Roy's in it and he's got wood (in his hands!)!


The next RLT watch perhaps


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

JoT said:


> Cracking shed that is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


listening to her crap ...... not something I make a habit of either, not that she's ever made me do it


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Has he got Heidi hidden in there?

She'd be of legal age now 

Great work Roy BTW


----------

